# Pet passport for older collie



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Hi all,
Looks like we are off to France this summer and we don't really want to leave our 11 year old collie in kennels, she really doesn't cope well when left there.
Would there be any problems getting an older (fit) dog jabbed, etc? Our vet when it was mentioned casually, wasn't too keen, however I think she was assuming that our dog would be flying, not in her basket in our motorhome passing through the channel tunnel.
Thoughts please?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I can't see a problem from other dogs that we have seen abroad etc but as you say your Vet will know best, the only thing is you mention this summer and as we are nearly into Feb now you need to do this soon as there has to be a 6 month period after the blood test is clear before you can return to the UK...........so you would be looking at Aug/Sept.

HTH


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I cannot see why there would be a problem but you need to get it sorted as you will have to wait 6 months from when the passport is issued before you can come back into the uk.
I'm sure that your dog would prefer to be with you rather than in kennels.
We set off for Spain on Saturday and our dog has done nothing but talk about it for the last week.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

We take our St bernard back and forth to France on a regular basis with no ill effects. Dont forget your dog must have his jabs no sooner than 24 hrs and no later than 48 hrs before you re enter the UK. Do not wait until you get back to Calias I have been told first hand the vets there will fleece you .100 euro consultation fee ( 200 euros if not pre booked ) plus the price of the jabs.We pay 80 euros in total at our local vets in Basse Normandy a small dog should cost about 40 to 50 euros


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

phil4francoise said:


> small dog should cost about 40 to 50 euros


That sounds a bit expensive, we paid 24 euro's at Ramelade in October for a medium sized terrior


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We paid 43 Euros for our TWO dogs at Les Forges.......approx drive from Calias 2 to 2.5 hours so just right for the time gap.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

We have for the past 6 years had our dog treated in Calais (Dr Nowstad, 217 Boulevard Lafayette 03 21 36 67 96). We always book her in for Saturday morning in readiness for the tunnel on Sunday. This vet charged approx 40 Euros (last year) for a small dog. We choose a vet near the tunnel because 5 years ago the vet omitted a detail on the paperwork for which we had to return to him. This would have caused problems if he had been any distance away. (this is not the Vet we now use!!) 
Tel


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Bramble,our retriever,will be just turned 12 when she comes with us to France in April on our 1st trip of the year.
This means she will then have crossed the channel 40 times,that is 20 return crossings,and thus will have no more room in her passport.
I asked the vet today what happens next and he had not had any other dog so well travelled.He eventually came back with the answer that a duplicate passport would need to be issued at an approximate cost of £25.
Your collie will no doubt love the holiday as much as you.Good luck.
Helen


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*dog*

We took our GS last year, she was 14, we stayed in Spain until the 6 months was up before we could bring her back, she loved it, she travelled like she was a old hand to it all


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Re Koppersbeat reply. Our vet did not charge us for replacing Paddys passport when his first one was full. It was only a matter if transfering the details to a new one and then an official stamp from our own vet.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

If your dog is fit and well then go for it! I had an Old English Sheepdog who was twelve when her first travel documents were issued.

regards

Michael


----------



## 111832 (May 1, 2008)

Dont understand what "jabs" are being referred to immediately before re entering the uk. I thought the dog had to have tick and tapeworm treatment before re entering the uk, are these not usually done by tablet?


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies,
Looks like I've missed the boat by about 3 weeks, dammit dammit!
Oh well, we'll try and leave the old girl with friends.
Thanks again, this is truly a great forum!


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

yes you're correct in saying the treatment is for tick and tapeworm.The treatment for ticks and fleas are administered by means of a solution to the skin between the shoulder blades and the worm treatment is via injection. This has to be done 24 hrs before the return trip to the uk


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*wormers*

We have always been given tablet form wormers, i think they are called drondal or something similar, sorry alhymers setting in Lol


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

may be there are different treatment ? I would certainly like to hear from more people regarding cost I am begining to think I am being over charged,but then our St Bernard is 87 kg so he has to have double the dose


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: wormers*

[/B]Alhymers*

HHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! Knew there was summat different with Hymer owners!! :lol: :lol:*


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*wormer*

I paid 35 euro at the local vet in Adra, but the wormers were for a dog up to 40 kilo, plus the pour on for ticks, the drontel tablets arn't cheap, and you would need 8, i only have 4 for my GS


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We came back from France last week, with 2 collies, one is 12, the other is 15. This is the second year of travelling and the third trip.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Age is no barrier to the pet passport. Vets don't like us travelling with our pets because they are out of their comfort zone  to be fair, though, there are some nast diseases out there.

Do remember that sometimes dogs will fail the blood test that measures how well the rabies vaccine has taken.

When our dogs were first passported, Butch was about 11 and Gypsy was about 6 and very very fit. Gypsy failed the blood test and we had to re-vaccinate and then blood test her again. Butch sailed through the blood test first time. 

It is best to factor the possibility into any plans.

Wormers come in many forms. Droncit is injected, Drontal and Milbemax are given as tablets. Our vet in Ardres used to use Droncit because she worried that the dog might vomit the tablet up. This year she used Milbemax.

Pat


----------

